# Hair dryers.



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi All,
Has anyone got any advice on using a hair dryer either on 12v, 230v or with inverters? I know you can buy a 160w on 12volt but are they any good? I will have 2 leisure batteries and a 85w solar panel fitted.
Hope you can help me out as I have promised my wife to resolve the problem!!! 
Kind Regards,
Sennen 523.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

There are loads about this on MHF - just search and read.

Forget 12V hair dryers. Hookup mains is just like at home, not sure what advice you need there. Inverter is what you need away from hookup. The inverter needs to be big enough and the hair dryer not used too long!

Dave


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Hairdryer*

Hi Sennen I have just gone through this problem 'er indoors will not be without'

I tried one of the 12v hairdryers and because she has relatively short hair pronounced that it would be ok just!

At the Newark show we asked on the Motorama stand if there was a more powerful 12v jobbie. They did not know of one but the lady there pointed out a 450w small portable and said that is what she used and it worked well.

This one works of 240v and I was going to get an inverter anyway.

So bought 800w inverter plus 450w hairdryer total cost approx £115.

Peace at last er indoors pronounced job done.

Motorama 212 Hessle Road Hull HU3 3BE Tel: 01482 328095

They have a website but I could not find the hairdryer on it.

www.motoramahull.com

Hope this is of help

Pete


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We went through this problem some time ago . . . 12v "hairdrier" was consigned to the bin, bought an 240v/800w hair drier via a 1500w inverter - works perfectly but I time her using it to 5 mins MAX [whilst the engine is running] so I don't end up with a flat battery. . . so far so good


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Dead easy solution to this one. Buy a set of cordless hair clippers, trim offending hair down to say a number 2-3 and towel dry. Walk round for 5 mins and job done 8O . Also another huge bonus of this solution is no more long hair bunging up the plugholes and blocking the drains. :wink: 

Its a win - win solution.  

Come on girls you do agree dont you?????? :lol:


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi
I think its extremely rude to suggest that women should cut their hair down to a number 2 when most vans have a perfectly good sky light which they can just stick their head out of - hair dry in no time. Have you never seen a dog hanging out of a car window

Bubblehead


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Typical blokes! :roll:

OK so thats the hairdryer question sorted, but I won't go anywhere without my heated rollers AND hot brush! :twisted:


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Linda

If you refer back to my previous reply you will find the answer to the curlers and heated roller problem as well!! :wink: 

Dazzer


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

vicdicdoc said:


> bought an 240v/800w hair drier via a 1500w inverter - works perfectly but I time her using it to 5 mins MAX [whilst the engine is running] so I don't end up with a flat battery. . . so far so good


What !! .. no genny ? .. surely the answer to the problem is :wink:

Hairdryer + 2kw genny, job done 8)


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Dazzer said:


> Hi Linda
> 
> If you refer back to my previous reply you will find the answer to the curlers and heated roller problem as well!! :wink:
> 
> Dazzer


As I said.......typical bloke :roll: 
That'll be 25% surcharge on all parts from now on then! :lol: :lol:


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

OOOOUUUUCCCCCCHHHHHHH!!!!!!!! 8O 

And I thought you liked me!!! 8O 

I believe (and this is true by the way) that a gas and battery powered hairdryer is to be put on sale in the next 12 months.

There is a patent logged in USA and I read somewhere on the web it is to be put into production

Dazzer


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Dazzer said:


> I believe (and this is true by the way) that a gas and battery powered hairdryer is to be put on sale in the next 12 months.
> 
> There is a patent logged in USA and I read somewhere on the web it is to be put into production
> 
> Dazzer


There already is.....its called a blowtorch - hairdryer and trimmer all in one! :lol: :lol:

Seriously, not as silly as it sounds, they have had gas and battery powered tongs and hotbrushes for years, why not a hairdryer?.....could catch on!


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

*HAIR DRYERS.*

Thanks all of you, Bubbleheads suggestion seems the best and most economical!!!

Al, Sennen523.


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Fitted a 120ha Battery and 1000w sterling inverter - debs uses here 1000w hairdryer quit happily and her 75w straightener afterwards with no ill effects on the battery


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

chuggalugs said:


> Fitted a 120ha Battery and 1000w sterling inverter - debs uses here 1000w hairdryer quit happily and her 75w straightener afterwards with no ill effects on the battery


Well no ill effects but if it takes 10mins to do her hair thats about 13% of your battery gone and if you were only planning to take it down to 50% you've only got about 42Ah left.

Regards Frank


----------

